# Hello all, newbie here



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Just wanted to say hi, name's Mike, I'm from northern virginia. I used to post on the Subaru boards as I used to have a WRX. Well, I totalled that less than year ago, and then bought myself a 93 240sx from Jeff Holden in NY and had him perform an SR swap on it and add some other goodies. So that's what brings me here, like most car enthusiasts, I have a tendancy to become deeply involved in activities that have to do with whatever vehicle I own. Hope to see some of you around sometime maybe. Speaking of which, I have a small group of people heading to Skyline Drive sometime this weekend, haven't decided on the day yet. But any of you are welcome to come. If any of you are interested you can email me for more details at [email protected] and include Skyline Drive in the subject so i don't delete it. 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

S13wannabe said:


> *Just wanted to say hi, name's Mike, I'm from northern virginia. I used to post on the Subaru boards as I used to have a WRX. Well, I totalled that less than year ago, and then bought myself a 93 240sx from Jeff Holden in NY and had him perform an SR swap on it and add some other goodies. So that's what brings me here, like most car enthusiasts, I have a tendancy to become deeply involved in activities that have to do with whatever vehicle I own. Hope to see some of you around sometime maybe. Speaking of which, I have a small group of people heading to Skyline Drive sometime this weekend, haven't decided on the day yet. But any of you are welcome to come. If any of you are interested you can email me for more details at [email protected] and include Skyline Drive in the subject so i don't delete it.
> 
> Mike *


hi i'm a newb to... but what douse this have to do with silvias you should have poested this on the off topic forme...that would make alot more sence


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

welcome to both of you....
enjoy...
you should find all the answers to all your questions here...


----------

